# (EE) Failed to load module "trident" (module does not exist, 0)



## paulat (Jul 24, 2010)

FreeBSD newbie, but experienced with linux.

Fresh install of 8.1 on a toshiba laptop with trident graphics from i386 dvd.  I selected xorg and all it's dependencies during the installation.

Startx puts me into graphics, but no xv and it freezes after a few minutes.  Of course, I have a trident chipset and need it.

I'm working from an adjacent linux partition and copying files from the bsd.  Attached are:

1. the output of ls -lRa of the xorg modules directory (has no trident driver???)
2. Xorg.0.log showing the missing module in the title (shows properly trying to select trident)
3. the list of all installed packages (is some xorg package missing?)

So, what can I do to enable the trident driver?  Is there some other package that didn't get installed?

Here's the graphics chipset info:


```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 [1023] (rev 82) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device [1179]
        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
        Latency: 8
        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11
        Region 0: Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
        Region 1: Memory at fbc00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
        Region 2: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
        Region 3: Memory at f7ff8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>
```


----------



## paulat (Jul 24, 2010)

I just found the trident driver in the ftp archive, so will give it a try.  Not sure why it's a separate package, but this may be solved.


----------

